# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Yaesu BTL-7002 FTL-7002

## luhe98922

Έχω ένα Yaesu BTL-7002, για το οποίο δεν βρίσκω τίποτα πουθενά, βρίσκω όμως ότι υπάρχει το FTL-7002 και φαίνεται ίδιο. Ίσως κυκλοφόρησε στην ελληνική αγορά με διαφορετικό model name; 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μου το έδωσε πριν χρόνια γνωστός που ασχολείται στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του με RF και επισκευές ως χαλασμένο, οπότε οι περισσότερες βίδες λείπουν. Όταν το άνοιξα εγώ βρήκα σπασμένο το ποδαράκι της αντίστασης που συνδέει τον connector της κεραίας με την πλακέτα και το κόλλησα, οπότε αυτό θα εξηγούσε το να μη λαμβάνει σωστά. Το μικρόφωνο φαίνεται να έχει αλλαχτεί, καθώς δεν είναι μάρκας yaesu.
Τεχνικές πληροφορίες. 
Ανάβει και καταναλώνει 280mA. Ακούγεται στατικός από το ενσωματωμένο ηχείο. Τo squelch λειτουργεί.Όταν πατάω το transmit στο μικρόφωνο καταναλώνει 2.5A (χωρίς κεραία συνδεδεμένη) και ανάβει το led TX. Δεν ρίχνει την τάση στο τροφοδοτικό ούτε καίει κάποια ασφάλεια, οπότε φαίνεται να λειτουργεί ο πομπός του (μάλλον?)Ο επεξεργαστής του φαίνεται να λειτουργεί, καθώς πατώντας τα κουμπιά ανάβουν τα αντίστοιχα led και κάνει μονά και διπλά beep ανάλογα με το τι προσπαθείς να κάνεις.Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να αλλάξει κανάλι. Κρατώντας το κουμπί UP ή DOWN θα έπρεπε να σκανάρει αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τίποτα ή να δείξει η οθόνη του κάτι άλλο εκτός από "01" (με ένα μέτρο καλώδιο στον connector της κεραίας). Διαβάζω ότι πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί με συγκεκριμένο Programmer για τα κανάλια αλλά επειδή δεν έχω επαφή με το αντικείμενο δεν ξέρω περισσότερα.

Δεν ξέρω να το ελέγξω περαιτέρω αλλά αν μου δώσετε οδηγίες μπορώ να κάνω όποιους άλλους ελέγχους θέλετε, αν θέλετε κάνουμε και βίντεο κλήση σε viber.

Ζητάω *20EUR* με τα μεταφορικά δικά σας, στέλνω και αντικαταβολή.
Από Χανιά, Ηράκλειο ή και Ρέθυμνο μπορούμε και χέρι-χέρι, χωρίς μεταφορικά προφανώς.

DSC_6213.jpg

----------

